# Coloured Denim



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

What the fuck's all that about then?

Green Jeans - that's all I'm saying.

Actually no it isn't, while we're on the subject. Blue leather jackets! Admittedly this may be going back some years, but c'mon.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Is blue denim not coloured???


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm wearing white jeans today, does this count as a colour?


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> I'm wearing white jeans today, does this count as a colour?


 :-X
Have you not asked any females about advice on this?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

green jeans - old as the hills - I remember having a pair in the 70s.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

acceptable denim.

Blue, Black, Beige, White

Unacceptable.

Red, Burgundy, Purple, green, Orange - I have seen them all.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

As long as they ain't brown


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone got any sandpaper? ;D :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I wore nothing but coloured 501s at university. I thought it was very cool, but obviously I wouldn't wear them now.

Ironically, I was a lot more fashion concious then than I am now, basically cos in those days I was always on the pull. Maybe the jeans were where I was going wrong? :-/


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> acceptable denim.
> 
> Blue, Black, Beige, White
> 
> ...


kell

you maybe the editer of a great mag (which i have not recived yet by the way) but beige is not acceptable at all.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It is if you like Rugger.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Although not to be combined with collars up polo shirts.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Although not to be combined with collars up polo shirts.


thank heavens you added that rider.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thank you. But don't call me rider.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So do we have any takers for coloured jeans with trainers then with the rugby or football shirt ;D. Lovely fashion .. NOT :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, since when was beige OK?

I personally detest grey jeans which used to be black several years ago, as sported by the older geeky types at work. 
Still, at least it proves they wash them occasionally.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

with logos on Joe Bloggs stylee


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually - come to think of it. Beige denim as described above isn't really beige Denim.

Jeans of this type tend to be jean style trousers and not actually denim.

So I guess we're down to Blue, Black and white.

White's a bit eighties.

Black's for Goths.

So it's just Blue then.

And while we're on the subject of denim and/or jeans. Why do you southerners insist on calling Denim Jackets Jean Jackets?

Numpties.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> And while we're on the subject of denim and/or jeans. Â Why do you southerners insist on calling Denim Jackets Jean Jackets?
> 
> Numpties.


Well I guess you don't get them confused with ones corduroy jackets that way.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Well I guess you don't get them confused with ones corduroy jackets that way.


Talking of cords, are their colours better ... I have ... errrrm ... white/creamish, darkish green and, yes the fav of profs, well I'm not sure what colour, sort of gingerish ;D

Moley


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Well I guess you don't get them confused with ones corduroy jackets that way.


corduroy is corduroy and denim is denim ;D how can they be so alike ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Even a blind man can tell the difference.

AND he wouldn't care what colour they were either.


----------

